# Suggestions on new wading light



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm fairly new to gigging. I started last year with minimal luck. Like anything I started cheap. I picked up a propane light from Walmart and have used it the few times I've gone. 

So last night I tried my luck around Fort Morgan and Orange Beach. It seemed to be a great night with the northeast wind. The gulf was crystal clear. I went most of the night and never saw the first flounder. At around 2 I ran into another guy gigging with submersible LED lights and he had 3 fish and told me he had missed plenty more. At this point I got to thinking maybe I had walked past a few fish and never saw them.

Then a short while later I kicked a rather large ray up that I never even saw. I'm not sure if my eye sight is getting worse or what, but I always make it a point to only go where I can see 100% and I walk very slow. At that point for my safety I decided I should probably invest in a better light.

So I'm open to any suggestions. I would prefer something with a self contained battery and under $100, but like I said I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Jerry's led lights Google them.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I second Jerry's.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

low tide said:


> I'm fairly new to gigging. I started last year with minimal luck. Like anything I started cheap. I picked up a propane light from Walmart and have used it the few times I've gone.
> 
> So last night I tried my luck around Fort Morgan and Orange Beach. It seemed to be a great night with the northeast wind. The gulf was crystal clear. I went most of the night and never saw the first flounder. At around 2 I ran into another guy gigging with submersible LED lights and he had 3 fish and told me he had missed plenty more. At this point I got to thinking maybe I had walked past a few fish and never saw them.
> 
> ...


If you're kicking up rays, that means your light isn't bright enough. You should be able to clearly see rays. I recommend using the Outrigger Outdoors Swamp Eye light for wading and gigging. Obviously they support me, but I wouldn't pick a better group of guys to be supported by. 

The Swamp Eye light is the brightest and most portable light on the market. They are color tone adjustable for clear or muddy waters (can adjust from a cool white to a warm HPS type of white), come with a mounting bracket to easily mount them to your gig pole, and not to mention they sell some very good quality gigs if you happen to be in the market. Compared to Jerrys LED, the major difference is that they are brighter and they are color tone adjustable. Other than that, Jerry makes a good light. 

Because the Swamp Eye's are color tone adjustable, it's better to mount them higher up on your gig so you illuminate the entire area around you to avoid mis-haps such as stepping on a sting ray. 

Check them out here, there are some pictures of the light mounted to gig poles: https://outriggeroutdoors.com/products/swamp-eye-flounder-gigging-bowfishing-light


----------

